# Belgian Malinois - Best food options?



## Lukey333

Hi just seeing if anybody can give me any suggestions for our Malinois. He’s a year old next month and we are looking for a decent food for him to go on to where he’ll get everything from it, protein etc any suggestions would be brilliant, thanks


----------



## Burrowzig

What's he on now and what does he do in terms of work or sport?


----------



## Lukey333

He’s currently on Beta Purina dry food for puppy, been told he’d be better with food which includes rice. He just goes on big walks and runs. Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig

I'd change from Beta (or anything else made by Purina). Do you mean rice rather than wheat or other cereals? Look at the dog food index - there's a sticky link to it on the health and nutrition page.
Arden Grange, Millie's Wolfheart (grain free), Wainwrights, AVA, Core Wellness are good brands.


----------

